# Scrapmetal horse and jockey



## Alwaysbehind

Welcome to the forum.

Amazing work! More photos would be wonderful.


----------



## Tennessee

That is soo neat! 

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## scrapartoz

*another shot of "Toolbox"*

Here is another shot of the horse and jockey I built.


----------



## iridehorses

Welcome to the forum!

Love it! I'd love to know the process.

(I think I recognize the jockey - lol)


----------



## scrapartoz

*thankyou*

thankyou alwaysbehind, Tennessee and iridehorses. Im so glad you like the work. I started with a horse skull. built a wire scale copy then clad it in scrap. the bodyline and stance were from many net images. The secret of success or failure is the line from the nose to the end of the tail. ( look at attached photo)You know when it is correct. I made the work in 14 slip together pieces so that i could weld the insides as well as install it indoors if that was required. there was a lot of difficulty finding the right shape and size scrap parts.but as you can see on the legs if you maintain correct proportion between the parts the size can be a little wrong but it still looks believable. I am very happy with the result.


----------



## ToHotToTrot

i love it!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

You have a truly amazing ability to see something that your scrap pieces can become. Wow! Amazing.


----------



## Speed Racer

Wow, lovely work!

You're very talented. I look at scrap and think 'garbage' not art!


----------



## smarie

That is really cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scrapartoz

*sculpture*

thanks for the compliments everyone.I hope i can bring a smile to your faces. If the moderator doesnt mind I will attach a photo of something else. This is a Native Australian Long legged Jumping Horse (Maybe if I put a saddle on her all will be ok .lol )Let me know if you want more shots of the horse construction or other stuff ive built.
Andrew Whitehead


----------



## iridehorses

I have all the tools, just not the talent. 

How much did it finally weigh? (the horse)


----------



## payette

SWEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!! I love it! :mrgreen:


----------



## scrapartoz

iridehorses said:


> I have all the tools, just not the talent.
> 
> How much did it finally weigh? (the horse)


The horse weighs about 900 pounds. it looks a lot heavier because the observers mind imagines the body is 'full'. Because i built it in parts of less than 120 lb weight i can assemble it on my own. The new owners concreted a square post in the ground and I assembled the pieces and tack welded them so any theives would not souveneir any of it. One of the hardest things was to create the impression that the jockey ( which weighs 160 pound) is only in contact with the horse was the stirrups and reigns. (There is a strong mount on the inside of each ankle)
Andrew


----------



## scrapartoz

*how to build a horse*

This foto gives a better idea of the process. start with a pole. attach a 'bolt on' primary frame. install secondary' slip on' frame mounting rails . get the external lines right from every angle with wire. keep changing until you are happy. then clad your mastepiece with treasures from the past. Cut the wire away as you go .It is only a guide ://photocamel.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=65004]







[/url]


----------



## scrapartoz

*last horse foto*

another of the nearly finished horse and jockey


----------



## SouthernComfort

Thats so cool!


----------



## scrapartoz

*thankyou*

thank you Southern comfort i am pleased you enjoy what I make


----------



## armydogs

i absolutely love it. you have a talent that im not sure i have ever seen before.


----------



## horseluver250

That is so neat, I want one for my front lawn!


----------



## scrapartoz

thankyou horse lover. I feel the same. This was my first and only commission and once I had finnished I did not want to part with it. It is like giving away something you treasure. I am happy that she is a public artwork so I can visit her if i am passing through and i can give her a clean and remove the spiders that seem to love the home I built for them.


----------



## Gidget

you have some taaaalent!


----------



## scrapartoz

Thanks Gidget i I am happy you like the stuff I make


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Love the kangaroo, oops, I mean Native Australian Long legged Jumping Horse.

Do you have photos of other things you have done? No one here will mind. Very easy going about not-horse related stuff on this BB.


It is funny in a way that your jockey weighs more than a real live jockey does.


----------



## scrapartoz

*more*

heres something else


----------



## Alwaysbehind

:-( Image did not work.


----------



## Britt

Wow! So cool!


----------



## scrapartoz




----------



## Alwaysbehind

Amazing!!!! Totally amazing!


----------



## scrapartoz

thanks always


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I want my very own scrap metal dragon.


----------



## Speed Racer

I love dragons. That's awesome. :clap:


----------



## scrapartoz

thankyou speedy hres a close up


----------



## Alwaysbehind

What are the parts his neck is made from?


----------



## Gidget

how long does it take you to build one of these?


----------



## Speed Racer

scrapartoz said:


> thankyou speedy hres a close up



I would SO put that in my front yard! Love the use of the old rake for part of his crest.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> I would SO put that in my front yard! Love the use of the old rake for part of his crest.


Me too!!! I would love one in my yard.

I noticed the rake too.


----------



## scrapartoz

All the 'scales' on the dragon are old agricultural soil tillage tips. the neck ones are off a 'seeder' the others off a 'scarifier' She is called "RAIN DRAGON" and took 6 months to build and about a year to locate the parts. I only do this part time. Glad you like. Andrew


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wow, fantastic work! I think I like the dragon best (shocking, I know LOL) 
Stunning. Any more photos of your work would be great, I'm sure all of us love looking at them!


----------



## shmurmer4

Wow. Wonderful work. I'm jealous, I'd love to photograph and edit photos of such work.


----------



## midwestgirl89

This is amazing. I've seen scrapmetal art here in my area (I live in a rural lil' tourist town) but this is on a whole other level. I can't believe the detail! I may have missed the post saying how long it takes you-but I'd never have the patience. I get frustrated with myself when I don't spend extra time on my drawings that I'll do in a few hours...but I like to see the finished product as soon as possible. 
Again-amazing.
p.s. I don't think they mind too much with the 'non-horse' art. At least I hope not...I have my fair share of it on here too!


----------



## DocsDaniGirl

Wow...amazing work! And you're recycling too! :clap:


----------



## 3neighs

Absolutely amazing!



> took 6 months to build and about a year to locate the parts


So do you already have in mind which parts you'll need to go where and collect them all ahead of time or find them as you go along?


----------



## scrapartoz

*reply to good folk*

thanks all,
SHMURMER4 -i am hoping to leave my job as a council roadworker one day so I will need to use a proffessional photographer (or improve my own work) I am trying to learn a bit more about edit and capture but it seems a long road.
MiDWEST - I normally produce 2 works a year in my free time. (sometimes I am really glad to finish so i can have a bit more time with family.)
DOCS DANi - yes im trying to help the planet ( and clean up the family farms)
3 NEIGHS- I normally find one piece ( for the Dragon.. it was the teeth ) this gives me both an idea crocodile ' gator /dinosour / dragon??? ) and also the scale. I then draw hundreds of sketches till im happy with an attitude and shape .once the scale is known then the search is easier. for eg; I am looking for a dragon foot this....big. The spider is an early work I have only been doing this for 5 years.The spider weighs 220 pound and is 8 metres (30+ foot?) up the town water tower
Andrew


----------



## scrapartoz

*spider*

hi all, here is an earlier shot of the spider with one of our 'papillon' pups (thats french for butterfly because from the front the face looks like one with giant oversize ears and cheek hair to finish the butterfly looking face (it does have a tail its just turned upwards.) The abdomen of the spider was made from an old wood fired "copper" water tub . My mother used to wash the family clothes in this before we got electricity. ( a long, long, long time ago)


----------



## scrapartoz

*spider tower*

here is another of " Not So Itsy" ( from the nursery rhyme) with a bit of editing .


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Very cool! Love the photo of the spider 'attacking' the dog.


----------



## scrapartoz

*sculpture story*

quite often an artist must submit a story or artist statement with their work when entering an art show. this is what I wrote for my Dragon in a 2009 Competition. The emotions are real and a little sad. It was in memory of my Great Grandmother who ruled a large ranch ( part of which I still live on today) with an iron fist after my Great grandfather passed on.
*AUSTRALIAN RAIN DRAGON*
_(Lizardus Precipitii Australis c.65 million BC )_​*These objects*, once thought to be agricultural scrap metal ,were discovered deep in the earth during recent coal mining operations in the Urana / Oaklands Area. . Carbon dating of core samples has revealed that these are the complete fossilised remains of an extremely rare 65 million year old ‘Australian Rain Dragon’ that has since been identified and restored by local artist Andrew Whitehead using secret pre-historic cave paintings found on his family farm as a guide. These ancient paintings depict images of the rain dragon and its significance to the land.
*Death of a Queen*​*Like a dog waiting for its master to throw a ball ,‘Rain Dragon’ stares with unblinking eyes at a distant horizon, searching for signs of rain and the nourishment it provides. Her optimism is undiminished as she waits, and defends her land against those who would have it. Decades of drought have passed . She suffers greatly. Without rain, her limbs have withered, and her flexibility is reduced. She now has difficulty putting her plans into action. Her collar reminds her that she should protect the land until she can entrust it to the next generation. In the manner of a bird under a garden sprinkler, on a hot Summer’s day, she ‘ruffles’ her armoured plumage in order to enjoy scant, soothing moisture from a welfare wind. In doing so, she makes herself vulnerable. Her wings once displayed the hopes and dreams of all those who work with the land. Now they make her naked. Bones and sinew remain , but the beautiful liquid crystal fabric connecting them has long since dried out, cracked and blown away in the hot, dry winds. ( like so much of the valuable farm topsoil, lost to relentless drought.) She chose to remain with her land. (for too long?) Now flight is no longer an option. She radiates defiance, along with balance and poise during very difficult times. Saint George will use neither courage nor righteous purpose to dispatch this beautiful creature. She prays that she can respond effectively when required to do so. Inside her armoured belly, she carries an egg that is the last of her kind. Its future will be decided not by labour nor skill but rather, the number of raindrops that fall. She waits, (like the rest of us) for rain that will renew her body and heal the land. Only then, will our hopes and dreams fly once again. Every farmer is a King or Queen, and every acre is their treasured realm or a millstone to loathe.*
*In Memory of Rose Anne Whitehead, “Butherwah” Station URANA*
*1871-1962 Matriarch, Philanthropist and Royal Dragon. *


----------



## 3neighs

Wow, having something you created on the town water tower must be quite rewarding. You're very inspiring...please keep showing your work!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I enjoy the rain dragon even more now that I have read her story. Please show us more.


----------



## RioPony

I want that in my front yard, lol. That's awesome work.


----------



## scrapartoz

Thanks Rio, now that I sold her ( commission ) I really reget it. Thanks so much .glad u like


----------



## horseluvva4ever

Thats really cool! 
The anatomys perfect too


----------



## scrapartoz

thank u horseluvva4ever. i think i will build onother next year.
cheers


----------



## scrapartoz

Hi Folks, I am halfway through a second horse and rider. This one is a memorial piece for the parents and friends of 16 year old killed in a tragic riding accident. Its not meant to be a sad piece but rather one that inspires young riders and recalls the joy that a beautiful , talented and inspirational girl got from riding . I hope you like!


----------



## DancingArabian

Amazing! Wow! That is some really fabulous work. The amount of detail you're able to get out of the metal is impressive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That is awesome! Kind of makes me want my hubby to teach me how to use his welder...and then I can "clean out" his garage


----------



## BigGreyHorse

Amazing work, creative and so inspiring. I know your customers will be overjoyed.


----------



## AlexS

I think you are an absolute genius! Your work is simply brilliant.


----------



## scrapartoz

Thanks every one for the kind words , I will show how The horse was made if there is some intrest. cheers
Andrew


----------



## iridehorses

Better conformation then some of the horses I've see here.


----------



## scrapartoz

here is the process. I will post the photos in lots of 5
Any questions are welome


----------



## MySerenity

That is so incredible. I really love the mane and he has beautiful form and personality!


----------



## lh4e

that's like, totaly awesome!


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you My Serenity and Ih4e. Here is a bit more of the construction process:


----------



## mind

Absolutely stunning, the images showcasing your talent have significantly brightened my morning. It's the subtle details in sculpture that distinguish a talented artist from a gifted artist, and you've definitely got those down. 

You will most certainly succeed in inspiring young riders through your dedication to the young lady.


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you Mind for those encouraging words. 
Some more of the process:


----------



## tinyliny

I am glad you returned to this thread and posted the process. Very interesting. how long did it take in total?


I found this one on Google:


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you Tinyliny. This horse was started early June this year. I work on it on average 10 days a month. Much of the inbetween time is spent scrounging scrap and solving the multitude of engineering problems that surface. I do have a fulltime job as a road construction worker . Because of this I can attack the sculpture fresh each weekend having solved most of the problems in the back of my head whilst gainfully employed building roads . Getting the parts is becoming a major drama. It has taken me many years to accumulate key parts. Sadly many are no longer obtainable at a reasonable price. My next horse will have to be+ 50% more expensive as I will have to buy many parts new and age them.


----------



## barrelbeginner

whoah!


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you Barrelbeginner. Here are some more progress pics of Jaffa being built.


----------



## scrapartoz

here is the finished horse with tac. on advice from people who know more than me i have ( since this photo) moved the girth strap to a more correct position.
cheers and good luck with your lives and equine friends.


----------



## barrelbeginner

wow I wish that I even had the skill too.... draw a ... stick figure...:/ *sigh* maybe next year..


----------



## Paintlover1965

I really like your creations! They are really beautiful. I don't care so much for the spider one but I appreciate it's beauty but would never ever want to see a real spider that size! Major nightmares! Love the horses and your dragon immensely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scrapartoz

thank you barrel and paint . i will post some more shots when imhalfway through the rider. cheers


----------



## my2geldings

It looks amazing! the dimensions are phenomenal!


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you My2Geldings .i hope to post some shots in a months time. cheers & happy trails


----------



## Underfire05

scrapartoz, all of your creations are absolutely phenomenal! I really enjoy seeing the pieces come together in a purely 'magical' and intellectual way! This is definitely a "One man's trash is another man's treasure" type fairytale! Great work!!


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you underfire. so glad u like !
cheers


----------



## scrapartoz

Here are some progress shots of the rider. Are there any glaring errors in the riders position or equipment? I have until Feb to finish the head etc. This Memorial sculpture will end up in Shepparton Pony Club (Victoria , Australia)and I hope it will be a fitting tribute to a talented girl whose life was cut short in a tragic riding accident.


----------



## nvr2many

Breathtaking!


----------



## iridehorses

I've been following the progress in wonderment since the 1st post.

As for you question about rider's position, I'm thinking that her legs are a little too high up the horse's barrel and she is a little to far off the saddle. If you can imagine her in a sitting position, her knees would be at too much of an angle.


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you for the tips Iridehorses and never2many . I will pay more attention to those areas next time I do something like this.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Absolutely *amazing*! This is just fantastic!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

I would actually buy one. How much would you charge for a scrap metal horse? I REALLY want one! :happydance: Like, ACTUALLY, NO KIDDING! :-o


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer

AMAZING!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scrapartoz

THANK YOU,
Horse Crazy teen,dreamcatcher5 and Wyoming Rally racer.
for the kind words and support. Dreamcatcher5 I have PM you with regard your enquiry.
Thanks everyone
Andrew


----------



## tinyliny

I simply love your work. It's such a pleasure to look at this horse and rider. The horse looks, well, he looks happy.


----------



## scrapartoz

tinyliny said:


> I simply love your work. It's such a pleasure to look at this horse and rider. The horse looks, well, he looks happy.


Thank you tinyliny for the compliment.
Given the horse is part of a memorial sculpture ( which in isolation can be a sad thing )I wanted the first impression of children who viewed the sculpture to be posative and happy. I made an effort so the horse would not look scary or dangerous which might come to mind as parents explain the reason for this sculpture to thier children. Jaffa (the sculpture horse ) is happy and non threatening. It will be at a height that children can touch , which I think is critical for them to enjoy this work.There is too much sadness in the world for me to add to it.
thank you again for your interest.


----------



## scrapartoz

well folks I've started on the rider's face (Taylor) there is still a lot to do and I am wondering how I will make her helmet! I hope you like!


----------



## scrapartoz

well folks Ive nearlly finished this one . I hope you like it as much as me :
I must do more work on the hair, ... and some straps to hold the helmet on.
I hope you all enjoy the holiday season that is comming soon.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Fantastic as always Andrew! I look forward to seeing more pics when it's finished. Happy Holidays to you as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you MHFoundation Horses. 
I am gad you appreciate the work that goes into this stuff. 
Here is some progress. I will post some poist delivery shots in Feb. Thank you


----------



## Jake and Dai

That is so incredibly gorgeous Andrew! Your talent is breathtaking. Thank you so much for sharing your work.


----------



## tinyliny

Yes, the details are what make this so appealing. For example, the slight twist of the rider's spine and the uplift of the face, all this makes is to natural and in action, instead of what one would expect of a heavy metal sculpture; static and dead.


----------



## scrapartoz

THANK YOU :
Jake and DAi and TinyLiny. It makes me very happy when people that know horse stuff (you guys...not me) say Ive made a reasonable 'go' at this project. It was an honour to be asked to make this memorial and I hope that no-one will be greatly dissapointed by my efforts.
cheers
Andrew


----------



## scrapartoz

Well , its finished! Taylor's parents will do a final inspection today and hopefully in two weeks time I will install it at the Shepparton Pony Club.
Here are some fotos I took at home before the final in spection.
cheers


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Your work is beautiful and amazing!!!!


----------



## AlexS

Am bumping this because I think I might love you a little bit!


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you for the kind words!
Hi everyone, well I finally installed the work at the Shepparton pony Club. 
I didnt attend the opening as I considered it a personal matter with Taylors Familty , friends and equine community. 

Below is a link to a newspaper aricle that covered the unveiling. I am told it was a beautiful ceremony and that the sculpture was well recieved by all. 

Sculpture stands in honour of Taylor - Shepparton - mmg.com.au


Below are some images from the ceremony that I have selected .
They are courtesy of PCAV North East Zone and kind permission by Taylor's parents.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Absolutely stunning! And what an amazing tribute. Well done sir!


----------



## waresbear

I love, LOVE, LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you Jake and Dai and Waresbear for the compliments. yes it was a long..... but very worthy project and I am honoured to have been asked to to make such a tribute. I think it will give more happiness than sadness to the viewer so I am very happy. 
Cheers everyone , I will start posting my next horse sculpture when I start it.(Dont know when that might be so...) Peace and good wishes to all.
Andrew


----------



## BlueSpark

outstanding


----------



## wetrain17

Your scultures are incredible! Can't wait ti see more


----------



## Nibblesforlife

Wow thats so awsome very well done  Do you mind me asking which town? Cause if I ever happen to be passing through i'd love to take a look at the real thing.


----------



## WSArabians

Holy man, that is freaking cool!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

You have an amazing talent the statue is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you:
Blue Spark, Wetrain17, Nibbles4life WS Arabians and Peppy Barrel Racing for the compliments.

Nibbles : The sculpture is located at Shepparton , Victoria , Australia.
cheers
Andrew


----------



## Cherrij

This is one amazing tribute and your skills are fantastic too


----------



## Cairon

I am a big fan of your work I can't believe I might actuality get to talk to you


----------



## scrapartoz

Cairon said:


> I am a big fan of your work I can't believe I might actuality get to talk to you


 
Thank you Cairon for those kind words I am very happy to talk to you about my art.


----------



## Cairon

Aww man it's an honour to finally get to have a yap with you and all the questions I had you have already answered with your fabulous pics on the making of your horse and jockey do you use stick or mig and if you had any pics of the making of your spider I was hoping to hang one off the side of one of the hangers here in Ireland thanks for getting back to me


----------



## scrapartoz

Cairon said:


> Aww man it's an honour to finally get to have a yap with you and all the questions I had you have already answered with your fabulous pics on the making of your horse and jockey do you use stick or mig and if you had any pics of the making of your spider I was hoping to hang one off the side of one of the hangers here in Ireland thanks for getting back to me


Hi mate . I PM you with answer about stick welding. Sorry I made the spider in around 2007-8 and didn't keep any records about its construction.2 points to remember though . 1 Avoid bilateral symmetry ( don't make the left set of legs EXACTLY like the right. 2 once you have cut your leg segments to correct length join them (temporarily) by a short piece od 4-5 mm diameter steel rod . once you have built head , thorax and Abdomen rest those body parts on something OFF the GROUND! All you need do then is attach each leg , bend to shape so feet just touch the ground elegantly. once your happy, improve the welds on the legs and make them permanent. cheers


----------

